# Plakat A3 bzw. A2 drucken



## AxVenox (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

gleich vorweg ich bin absoluter Anfänger was Photoshop angeht.

Hab auf meinem neu erstandenen Laptop ne Testversion von Photoshop (Version ist mir gerade unbekannt) und mit Hilfe einer Tutorials und Videoworkshops versucht ein Poster bzw. Flyer zu erstellen.

Das Ganze hat auch gut geklappt und ich bin mit meiner erzielten Ergebnis auch ganz zufrieden, dass ist nicht das Problem.

Das Problem ist eher, dass das "Bild" je nachdem wie groß ich es als Plakat drucken will, immer verpixelter wird und das möchte ich gerne umgehen.

Was kann ich machen, um das Bild auch bei größerem Drucken scharf zu bekommen? Geht da vielleicht auch im Nachhinein mit dem fertigen Bild was?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2010)

Wichtig für den Druck ist auch das das Bild in 300 ppi (dpi) vorliegt. Dann kann man es durchaus um 100-150% Prozent vergrößern. Dein Dokument muss natürlich auch in 300 ppi angelegt sein...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,
also um mit 150 ppi ein A2 oder A3 Plakat zu bedrucken ist definitiv zu wenig. Und wenn du das Bild auf 100% skalierst dann solltest du das Bild etwas unscharf maskieren um der Interpolation gegenzuarbeiten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## AxVenox (23. Juni 2010)

Also das Bild hat folgende Werte

Breite 874 Pixel
Höhe 1235 Pixel

Auflösung 118,11 Pixel/cm (falls das die DPI sind)

Falls nicht, wo finde ich die?


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2010)

dpi = pixel/zoll (eigentlich ppi) -> also 118x2,54 ~ 300dpi.

Aber andersrum gerechnet reichen (lange Kante) 1235px grad mal für ~10cm.

Kurze Rechnung - A3 hat ein Seitenmaß (lange/kurze Kante) von ~42cm/29,7cm, das sind 16,54 inch/11,69inch.
16,54 x 300 dpi sind -> *4960px* bzw (kurze Kante) 3508px.

mfg chmee


----------



## AxVenox (23. Juni 2010)

Was willst du mir nun damit sagen, sorry?


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2010)

Deine Bildgröße ist falsch. Tatsache ist, dass Deine Datei einfach zu klein angelegt ist. Wenn eine Bilddatei in Photoshop angelegt wird, dann in cm-Maßen oder in angegebenen Pixelmaßen.

Sorry, Deine Frage ist ja auch, wie man schon fertige Daten groß und scharf bekommt. Und da hört die Sache einfach irgendwo auf, eine 200%-Vergrößerung (mit bikubischer Berechnung in Photoshop) kann man noch anschauen, aber irgendwann wirds unansehnlich und alle Arbeit macht keinen Sinn, außer, es nochmal zu bauen. Es gibt einige Spezialprogramme, die n bissel besser sind, aber Schärfe können sie auch nur in Maßen in eine Vergrößerung hineinzaubern.

http://www.americaswonderlands.com/digital_photo_interpolation.htm
Auf Englisch und schon älter, aber einen Blick wert.

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (1. Juli 2010)

Photoshop is mächtig aber kein Hexenmeister, einfach Projekte in 300 dpi anlegen ... nutze die voreinstellungen, Neu -> a4/a3 what ever -> und 300 dpi.
2. Problem was is das für ein Laptop, macht er A3/A2 Plakate noch mit auf 300dpi.

lg


----------

